# Wasatch west spring bears...



## diysolohntr

I was Lucky enough to draw a Wasatch west spring tag, any tips or advice would be great. It's bow over bait.. 
Let me help you deer hunting..ie lower bear #'s =more deer=:grin:


----------



## swbuckmaster

Interested as well I also have a wasatch west tag.
Did you get your bait yet? Im still filling out all the paper work. 

I think location is the key. You cant kill a bear if there isn't one in your area.

I think any bait will work unless you have other baits near by. Then a bear might become selective on what they want to eat. That being said bears eat grass first then after their gut goes back to normal they can utilize meat.

Proper time at the stand and proper use of your stand location are keys. You dont want to trak your sent all over an area on your way in to an area because if a bear cuts your track it may not come in. You dont want your scent blowing in the direction the bears are coming from. So use the terrain, prevailing wind, and cover to your advantage. 

Now since its my first time it could all be BS. Lol but that's going to be my approach.


----------



## robiland

How many point you guys have? I had 8 and did not draw. Just curious.


----------



## swbuckmaster

I had 8 points. I believe 8 points only had a 33% chance at drawing it.


----------



## alpinebowman

I was another unlucky one at 8 as well Robiland. For once SW can't complain about needing max points to draw something.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

Do you guys have access to horses to get bait a fair distance? I know of a few places that carry some bruiser but you won't be baiting them on foot.


----------



## swbuckmaster

It was actually the first time I applied to hunt instead of just buying points. I didnt want to hunt bears if I drew my deer tag but I didnt want to wait another year not hunting anything. So I applied for the tag. My luck ill draw my deer tag and my wife will draw her antelope tag and we will blow all our hunting points in one year.


----------



## swbuckmaster

Mr Muleskinner said:


> Do you guys have access to horses to get bait a fair distance? I know of a few places that carry some bruiser but you won't be baiting them on foot.


No access for me


----------



## dkhntrdstn

swbuckmaster said:


> It was actually the first time I applied to hunt instead of just buying points. I didnt want to hunt bears if I drew my deer tag but I didnt want to wait another year not hunting anything. So I applied for the tag. My luck ill draw my deer tag and my wife will draw her antelope tag and we will blow all our hunting points in one year.


no you wont. Just turn your deer tag back in and only take your bear and your wife antelope tag for this year. Then next year get your deer tag again. then you get two good tags back to back.:mrgreen:


----------



## swbuckmaster

My kids and wife have been helping me get my bait. What store manager can say no to a couple of kids wanting bear bait. Lol im using bread, pastries, fry grease, candy coated popcorn, granola, bear crack, syrup and carp. Silentstalker provided a couple beavers. I thought about dog food but I think I have enough for now.


----------



## diysolohntr

Thanks for all the advice ppl, 
I was super lucky drew a conversation tag at expo. I Use To Swear They Were Rigged And I Never Win stuff.. But Luck I guess. 
I'm mainly looking for good areas to start. Little scouting so far shows all high areas are gonna be closed till mid May :-(
Yup I have horses for packing in. So any advice would be great. PM me if your serious I'll trade g re at info on otc elk areas. 
Thanks.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

Sent you a PM. Go get a big one. Here is also a link to a discussion that was had on baiting.

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/29-other-kinds-animals/40624-where-get-bear-bait.html


----------



## archerben

That looks like an okay start on your bait, but you'll definitely want more. My advice is, when you think you have enough bait, quadruple it and keep collecting. When a bait gets hot, those bears can wipe out a couple hundred pounds in no time. I like to start a bait with about 200 pounds of food. If I'm away from the bait for a week, I plan on taking another 200 on the next trip.


----------



## diysolohntr

Well I officially christened myself as bear bait gatherer...
As the brisk chilly air hit the back of my neck.. I came up for air and notice the breathtaking sunset..Ohh wait no that was me loosing my breath. .. because I was head deep in a 50gal. Drum of deep fryer oil making sure I pumped out the very last gallon...in creepy ally way behind a sketchy bar yummy -O,-

The things we do as hunters. ..I sure as he'll hope these bears appreciate it 
Bahaaa..


----------



## swbuckmaster

archerben said:


> That looks like an okay start on your bait, but you'll definitely want more. My advice is, when you think you have enough bait, quadruple it and keep collecting. When a bait gets hot, those bears can wipe out a couple hundred pounds in no time. I like to start a bait with about 200 pounds of food. If I'm away from the bait for a week, I plan on taking another 200 on the next trip.


I have 80lbs of grain 300 lbs of bread, 1 bag of rotton potatoes, 5 gallons of grease, 15 bags of marsh mellows, 10 containers of cherry coolaid mix, 10 lbs of sugar, two 30 lb beavers, three packages of chocolate chips, 4 containers of syrup, 50 lbs of unpoped popcorn. I think I need more syrup!

I figured this would be enough for one to one and a half baits. I hope it is cause if it isn't im going to loose 50 lbs packing it in.


----------



## swbuckmaster

Here are a few more clips of my bait.

Watch "Poor mans granola" on YouTube
Poor mans granola: 




Watch "Candy corn" on YouTube
Candy corn: 




Watch "Honey burn" on YouTube
Honey burn:


----------



## swbuckmaster

A few bears ive filmed outside of utah for size comparisons. Id be happy with any of them. There all spring bears so can you imagine how big they would be in the fall

I think the bears in utah are smaller though.

Watch "bear 1.wmv" on YouTube
bear 1.wmv: 




Watch "bear 2.wmv" on YouTube
bear 2.wmv: 




Watch "bear 3.wmv" on YouTube
bear 3.wmv: 




Watch "bear 4.wmv" on YouTube
bear 4.wmv: 




Watch "bear 5.wmv" on YouTube
bear 5.wmv: 




Watch "bear 6.wmv" on YouTube
bear 6.wmv: 




Watch "smaller bears.wmv" on YouTube
smaller bears.wmv:


----------



## swbuckmaster

Bear den on my unit I filmed a few years ago. It was close to the valley and in an area not known for bears so I didnt pay to much attention to it. I my have to check on it to see if they come back year after year.

Watch "bear den" on YouTube
bear den: 




I cut this track today. Im not sure if its a bear track or not. I know its not a lion track or a coyote track. It might be a big dog track but I didnt see human tracks with it. In the video i said it was big. I ment to say its bigger than a coyote.

Watch "Bear track?" on YouTube
Bear track?:


----------



## riptheirlips

swbuckmaster said:


> My kids and wife have been helping me get my bait. What store manager can say no to a couple of kids wanting bear bait. Lol im using bread, pastries, fry grease, candy coated popcorn, granola, bear crack, syrup and carp. Silentstalker provided a couple beavers. I thought about dog food but I think I have enough for now.
> 
> View attachment 30681
> View attachment 30689
> View attachment 30697


Speaking of beaver would Silentstalker be interested in trapping a few beaver in the Ogden area? They are raising heck on the trees. PM if interested.


----------



## swbuckmaster

Ill let him know but it was a friend of his who traps them


----------



## bird buster

I'll help someone bait some bears this year. I didn't draw and I'm not going to Idaho. PM me if someone really needs help. I live in Herriman. -Blake


----------



## swbuckmaster

Looks like its a no go for the 2 beavers. There a game species. Seems kind of dumb to toss them in the trash. So if anyone wants two frozen skinned beavers there free to a good home lol.


----------



## swbuckmaster

Thanks for the offer bird buster. The only problem is utah has a stupid law where you have to have put the guys helping you on your bait application.


----------



## swbuckmaster

Any bears on your baits diysolohntr?


----------



## Springville Shooter

While there are many baiters on the mountain, there can be but one master........sorry guys, couldn't resist. I know, I know, grow up. I'll try.:grin:-----SS


----------



## diysolohntr

Well no bears on baits until checking a camera tonight... Holly snikeys. ... crap tons of bears around 8 different ones. One huge bruiser HUGE!!!! several average. no arrow in him tonight


----------



## johnnycake

That is a hog!


----------



## diysolohntr

I'm new to bear hunting. .but holy crap he looks cartoonish. . Freaking giant!!! 
I'm guessing over 6' he's got a hump like a grizz!!
Plus I got 2 more barely smaller hitting it. And 8 or so different average ones. They have kicked the Juvinals out of this spot.. luck on my side:grin:


----------



## swbuckmaster

Huge bear


----------



## diysolohntr

Couple more different angle pics of the giant. Guess on size people? I'm thinking 450lbs..19+ skull?


----------



## swbuckmaster

When their ears grow out of their neck instead of the top or side of the head its as good as a 200" buck.


----------



## goofy elk

Diysolohnter, 18" skull more likely, BUT could go 400 lb pluss!!

Nive bear--------Sent you a PM.


----------



## diysolohntr

18" or 19" what's an inch difference (that's what he said joke)..lol
Either way this pig of a bear presents himself I'm gonna introduce him to my buddy MUZZY..He's a nice and efficient fellow


----------



## diysolohntr

Any on yours swbuckmaster? Or other baiters share please :shock:


----------



## swbuckmaster

Ive had one. Need to check my baits its been three days


----------



## diysolohntr

Wish I had just one.. buggers are devouring bait like mice in cheese factory!!
Pics?


----------



## swbuckmaster




----------



## diysolohntr

well at least your sign is still up. i must have had scent on my hands from baiting when i nailed mine to tree. the suckers ate it...really one little corner left on a nail... grrr
now i got tell f&g hey i need a new bait permit the bears ate mine..
like hey teacher my dog ate my homework, like they will believe. luckily got pics before and after


----------



## silentstalker

That is a toad of a bear. Good luck!


----------



## 35whelen

Hope you bag that big fatty


----------



## Huntin8

Thats a good looking bear! Hopefully I will be out hunting bear in 8 years, this was the first year I've put in for it. Stupid!


----------



## AF CYN

Wow! I wouldn't argue with your estimates on his size. He is really big. I hope you get him.


----------



## Sliverslinger

diysolohntr,

That looks like a dang nice bear!


----------



## diysolohntr

ANYBODY NEED BEAR BAIT?
I've got a lot left, I'm in slc
No its not free, I spent a lot of time and gas gathering it so...

$10 a garbage bag full of sweets:doughnuts & fruit pies
100lbs aprox. 6 bags available
Same for bread 4 bags full available. 
PM me if want great bear bait. I'll throw in some baiting tips but no i won't give you my gps coordinates of bears, cause I worked my butt off finding a good spot and will get a tag next year:grin:


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

diysolohntr said:


> ANYBODY NEED BEAR BAIT?
> I've got a lot left, I'm in slc
> No its not free, I spent a lot of time and gas gathering it so...
> 
> $10 a garbage bag full of sweets:doughnuts & fruit pies
> 100lbs aprox. 6 bags available
> Same for bread 4 bags full available.
> PM me if want great bear bait. I'll throw in some baiting tips but no i won't give you my gps coordinates of bears, cause I worked my butt off finding a good spot and will get a tag next year:grin:


Sorry but what I just read is that the work you have done and the knowledge you have gained is more important and was more difficult to acquire than that which was requested and received by you.........do have any plans to pay it forward? I know for a fact that you were given coordinates and places to start looking.

Sounds pretty thin to me. VERY thin in fact.:grin:

But hey at least you got what you needed right?


----------



## diysolohntr

Muleskinner:
Yes the knowledge and experience I learned was great.
Actually you were one of the ones with great advice ! ! Especially the bear hard candy idea! Thank you!
Unfortunately never had luck up in that area tried it for 3 weeks. Lots hikers 2 guys ran hounds on foot. . no bears.. plenty of kitty cats! 

I'm will to offer bait lower for all at once. But really I payed more than that, what I spent running around in a gas hog and store costs than what I'm selling it for. Plus if not its gonna fatten up some nice pigs for 15$ a bag if not.

How did you guys do on lasals?


----------



## johnnycake

Never heard back from you did you check out the general area I told you about?


----------



## Broadside_Shot

Amen, Muleskinner. What a selfish act. He asks for advice on his first posts and not willing to give back because of a little gas money. Gimme Gimme Gimme.


----------



## swbuckmaster

I have a truckload of free bait if anyone still needs bait. It only costs 15 bucks a truckload any ways. I could care less about the gas it cost me driving down to pick it up.

What the heck you going to do with a bunch of moldy bread anyway diy?


----------



## martymcfly73

swbuckmaster said:


> I have a truckload of free bait if anyone still needs bait.


Will you pay me to come and get it? Since I have to spend gas and all


----------



## swbuckmaster

Lol. It would cost me gas and time to take it to the dump. So ill pay you 10 bucks to come get it and pay the dump fee. Ill even help you load it in your truck.

Ill give you a tip on how to bait bears and let you rub my bald head for good luck.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

what you are really saying is that you would like a free head massage


----------



## swbuckmaster

Exactly. I need one after reading how tuff it is to collect bait.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

diysolohntr said:


> Muleskinner:
> Yes the knowledge and experience I learned was great.
> Actually you were one of the ones with great advice ! ! Especially the bear hard candy idea! Thank you!
> Unfortunately never had luck up in that area tried it for 3 weeks. Lots hikers 2 guys ran hounds on foot. . no bears.. plenty of kitty cats!
> 
> I'm will to offer bait lower for all at once. But really I payed more than that, what I spent running around in a gas hog and store costs than what I'm selling it for. Plus if not its gonna fatten up some nice pigs for 15$ a bag if not.
> 
> How did you guys do on lasals?


Must not have tried very hard over three weeks and hounds and all. My buddy punched his tag there last week with a nice bear. Had two stations set up for less than a week.

How much do I owe you for wasting dog food?


----------



## diysolohntr

Ohh ya i did harvest. . !!
Not sure if I should put it up here yet being that if swbuckmaster ' s bear made him tear up.. I guess I should be balling rivers till next Tuesday :shock:..Lol

And giving back..well I guess the 8 years in the Marines should be sufficient. Hence the sale of leftover bait ( uncle Sam doesn't pay medically retired marines much to get by)..just need to recoupe some $$

Ohh i tried hard up ur place Muleskinner as hard as a guy with debilitating injuries from 3 tours could do! No I never ran hounds up there. 2 different sets of guys did up there.. then obviously someone was baiting illegal cause if I had 2 sites up there and per f.s. laws they don't issue any others within 1 sq. Mile. Making the canyon snow locked. 
So I guess the guy I got on my cam might end up with a DNR Officer. .:grin:... hehe 

But I had a good time wish I would have just gone right to the spot I harvested in southern part of unit to start. Farther drive but bears and a great harvest and no other people. :grin:


----------



## diysolohntr

Thanks to birdbuster and nick ekhntr... Their tips were spot on!!


----------



## diysolohntr

Still curious if Muleskinner ' s mule has been standing over his cheerios every morning? ?-O,- lol j
How did your brother do on lasals? Pics.. bear dead?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/27-photos-video-trail-cams/80834-san-juan-bear.html

Sorry for your injuries and thank you for your service. I was medically discharged from the service as well. As were family members and many friends. I don't think it is a reason to quit giving back. Just my opinion though.

You said that you would be posting great OTC elk spots. Please........do share.

Good luck recouping your $$. Hunting ain't cheap.


----------



## johnnycake

Still never heard back from you on if you checked out the area you asked me about.


----------



## johnnycake

Mr. Muleskinner, sounds like he promised you the same OTC elk spots that he never came through with to me either....and the spot I told him was in the southern end of the unit.....so, diy, what's the deal?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

Yea a "diy solo hunter" that is disabled, has had three back surgeries in the past year, yet rides horses and goes on pack trips lifting heavy loads. Exhaust himself packing in bear bait. Makes false promises. Takes advice but doesn't have to pay anything forward because he voluntarily made a vow to serve his country along with thousands and thousands of others. Then he wants to sell his leftover stink food to the same group that he solicited advice from. It was, after all expensive and took so much effort to get, in preparation for a hunt that he won by purchasing what amounts to $5 raffle tickets, that carry about the same odds as getting in an accident on the way to validate them. 

On the bright side though ............if you do choose to buy his left over bruin brunch and bucket o' grease he will throw in his priceless baiting tips for free........which by the way he acquired himself, solo if you will, for free.......

I couldn't give a rip about his honey holes. I would just as soon him publicly post a spot so that maybe somebody could gain something other than just him. Better yet........how about pass the info on to somebody via private message. I don't want it. Give it to one of the guys that gets on here all of the time wanting a tip or needing a little help. Maybe one of the guys that have hardly ever hunted and want to create a great experience for a kid.

Too much to ask or did you give at the office?


----------

